# How to make a pellet bow from a pvc pipe



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, from tomorrow I will start to be busy for a long period and I won't be able to do more videos.......(I think  ), but today I was free for a couple hours in the afternoon and I couldn't resist.....I had to try to make me a very simple pellet bow from a pvc pipe.

I never tried before this style of shooting, and I like new things, and I have to say that It is very interesting and very fun.

Well, take care and have fun

Volp


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol outstanding Pablo !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome!

Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very well done! I have wanted to do this for some time ... I am pleased to see how well it turned out. I will be interested to see how accurate you can be with it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Lol outstanding Pablo !
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


 :thumbsup:



Emitto said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Cant wait to see more!


Thanks!!!



Charles said:


> Very well done! I have wanted to do this for some time ... I am pleased to see how well it turned out. I will be interested to see how accurate you can be with it.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


It turned out pretty good, but i need practice!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so cool Great Weekend project thanks for the tutorial video
Cheers


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: Sos !!! Tremendo Don Pablo :wave: , abrazote .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet Pellet Bow Just like many many years ago used for hunting...May be there still used yet in other countries..

Very well done my friend...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Volp,

Thank you for taking time and working out this project. I was curious how it behaves in a western hand at higher strength and performance. It may be developed further, but it's already a great fun project for a weekend. Looks like a great idea for family shootings.

Bests,

Tremo


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

leon13 said:


> That is so cool Great Weekend project thanks for the tutorial video
> Cheers


 Thanks bud!!



alfshooter said:


> :king: Sos !!! Tremendo Don Pablo :wave: , abrazote .


Tremendo!!! hhaahaha es eso que me dijo siempre mi mama' :rofl:

Un abrazote Tio



oldmiser said:


> Sweet Pellet Bow Just like many many years ago used for hunting...May be there still used yet in other countries..
> 
> Very well done my friend...~AKAOldmiser


They still do...

Thanks Oldmiser



Tremoside said:


> Hi Volp,
> 
> Thank you for taking time and working out this project. I was curious how it behaves in a western hand at higher strength and performance. It may be developed further, but it's already a great fun project for a weekend. Looks like a great idea for family shootings.
> 
> ...


I think it is very fun, you are right a nice idea for family shooting.

Thanks Tremo, i am always happy to read your comments


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So awesome!


----------

